# My new bully



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL, Just kidding
We heard this LOUD screaming outside the bedroom window and after about half an hour went out to see if we could see the annoying bird. Looking up in the tree not seeing anything all of a sudden it shreiks from below me, about a foot away this was laying on the ground.

I grabbed a box and got him in it and took him inside , checked for dehydration and called the wild life center who was going to send there vet out to pick him up in the morning and gave us directions on what to give him to keep him hydrated. Decided since there was a couple hours of day light left I would put him under the tree and see if momma would come back at all, I sat out there and waited { we have a ton of eagles here so would be an easy meal if I had just left him lol}. Well I guess momma had returned to an empty nest and was waiting nearby when he screamed again she was there in about 10 minutes . I caught a few pictures thought was kind of neat I had never seen one this small before so thought I would share.

























blurry but momma scooped him up , and then ran up the tree with him.









We figure going off pictures he was about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol the first two pictures I was like wth is that? It looks so strange. I had no idea what it was until I saw the picture of it's mom. 

But that is pretty neat and good for you for rescuing the poor little thing. It's great to hear that in the end he ended up back with his mom.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats so cute. We don't have black ones here. That last pictures is awesome. Shame it wasn't more clear. I mean shes looking right your way like "Thanx Chick" lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know I was so mad it came out blurry, she was quick I didn't have time to get one off of her running up the tree ... I hear that from alot of americans , Caleb was like WTF the 1st time he seen a black one was like what is that lol.


----------



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Naked Mole Rat. LOL! 
So cute. You are an amazing lady.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow that's a beautiful squirrel, love the black. And like I said on fb, glad momma got her baby back.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never seen a black one either, but I have seen completely white ones, and they weren't albino either! That's way awesome and good on you for helping mama find her baby!


----------

